# ejabberd problem with postfix -ldap schema



## spring_64 (Oct 15, 2017)

I setup a mail server with postfix dovecot with openldap. Then I install ejabbered for chat server. when I add postfix schema in my ldif file, the chat server does not work but without it, it works without any problem.

the ldif file is:

```
dn: dc=example,dc=com
objectClass: dcObject
objectClass: organization
o: example
dc: example

dn: ou=People,dc=example,dc=com
ou: People
objectClass: top
objectClass: organizationalUnit

dn: uid=Ichiro,ou=people,dc=example,dc=com
objectClass: PureFTPdUser
objectClass: posixAccount
objectClass: inetOrgPerson
objectClass: postfixUser
cn: Ichiro
sn: Some
uid: ichiro
userPassword: 4QrcOUm6Wau+VuBX8g+IPg==
givenName: ichiro
homeDirectory: /home/ichiro
mail: Ichiro@example.com
mailEnabled: TRUE
mailGidNumber: 5000
mailHomeDirectory: /home/vmail/ichiro@example.com
mailQuota: 10240
mailStorageDirectory: maildir:/home/vmail/ichiro@example.com/Maildir
mailUidNumber: 5000
uidNumber: 50001
gidNumber: 50001
mailAlias: postmaster@example.com
FTPStatus: enabled
FTPQuotaFiles: 50
FTPQuotaMBytes: 10
FTPDownloadBandwidth: 50
FTPUploadBandwidth: 50
FTPDownloadRatio: 5
FTPUploadRatio: 1
```

ejabberd.yml is:

```
auth_method: ldap
ldap_servers:
   - "ip"
ldap_rootdn: "cn=Manager,dc=example,dc=com"
ldap_password: "password"
ldap_base: "ou=People,dc=example,dc=com"
```

the postfix schema is:

```
#enter code here
# $Id$
#
# State of Mind
# Private Enterprise Number: 29426
#
# OID prefix: 1.3.6.1.4.1.29426
#
# Attributes: 1.3.6.1.4.1.29426.1.10.x
#


attributetype ( 1.3.6.1.4.1.29426.1.10.1 NAME 'mailHomeDirectory'
    DESC 'The absolute path to the mail user home directory'
    EQUALITY caseExactIA5Match
    SYNTAX 1.3.6.1.4.1.1466.115.121.1.26 SINGLE-VALUE )

attributetype ( 1.3.6.1.4.1.29426.1.10.2 NAME 'mailAlias'
    DESC 'RFC822 Mailbox - mail alias'
    EQUALITY caseIgnoreIA5Match
    SUBSTR caseIgnoreIA5SubstringsMatch
    SYNTAX 1.3.6.1.4.1.1466.115.121.1.26{256} )

attributetype ( 1.3.6.1.4.1.29426.1.10.3 NAME 'mailUidNumber'
    DESC 'UID required to access the mailbox'
    EQUALITY integerMatch
    SYNTAX 1.3.6.1.4.1.1466.115.121.1.27 SINGLE-VALUE )

attributetype ( 1.3.6.1.4.1.29426.1.10.4 NAME 'mailGidNumber'
    DESC 'GID required to access the mailbox'
    EQUALITY integerMatch
    SYNTAX 1.3.6.1.4.1.1466.115.121.1.27 SINGLE-VALUE )

attributetype ( 1.3.6.1.4.1.29426.1.10.5 NAME 'mailEnabled'
    DESC 'TRUE to enable, FALSE to disable account'
    EQUALITY booleanMatch
    SYNTAX 1.3.6.1.4.1.1466.115.121.1.7 SINGLE-VALUE )

attributetype ( 1.3.6.1.4.1.29426.1.10.6 NAME 'mailGroupMember'
    DESC 'Name of a mail distribution list'
    EQUALITY caseExactIA5Match
    SYNTAX 1.3.6.1.4.1.1466.115.121.1.26 )

attributetype ( 1.3.6.1.4.1.29426.1.10.7 NAME 'mailQuota'
    DESC 'Mail quota limit in kilobytes'
    EQUALITY caseExactIA5Match
    SYNTAX 1.3.6.1.4.1.1466.115.121.1.26 )

attributetype ( 1.3.6.1.4.1.29426.1.10.8 NAME 'mailStorageDirectory'
    DESC 'The absolute path to the mail users mailbox'
    EQUALITY caseExactIA5Match
    SYNTAX 1.3.6.1.4.1.1466.115.121.1.26 SINGLE-VALUE )


#
# Objects: 1.3.6.1.4.1.29426.1.2.2.x
#

objectclass ( 1.3.6.1.4.1.29426.1.2.2.1 NAME 'postfixUser'
    SUP top AUXILIARY
    DESC 'Mail account used in Postfix Book'
    MUST ( mail )
    MAY ( mailHomeDirectory $ mailAlias $ mailGroupMember $ mailUidNumber $ mailGidNumber $ mailEnabled $ mailQuota $mailStorageDirectory ) )

objectclass ( 1.3.6.1.4.1.29426.1.2.2.2 NAME 'PostfixBookMailForward'
    SUP top AUXILIARY
    DESC 'Mail forward used in Postfix Book'
    MUST ( mail $ mailAlias ))
```


----------

